# New Beethoven Work



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

I must apologize if this has already been discussed, but after some searches, I couldn't find any immediate mentions. So I thought I'd mention it if you've not seen/heard this yet.

This came out in October, 2012. The link at the bottom of the article doesn't work, so I've directly posted the YouTube video below.

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-207_162...overed-performed-for-first-time-in-192-years/






Not particularly substantial, but still interesting. In my opinion, the best settings of old Gregorian Melodies are Berlioz's and Liszt's respective settings of the old Dies Irae melody. =D


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Parts of it are haunting. I much prefer it to the Deis Irae. It would have been cool if he had incorporated something like this into a larger work. The article suggests the String Quartet No. 15, Op. 132, but I'm not hearing much connection.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

I didn't hear it either. There are still many little works and fragments of Beethoven's that haven't been recorded, or at the very least, are not very accessible.

I can't hear much of this in the Op. 132 either. I'm glad I'm not alone.


----------

